
Your MacBook Has a Force Field. This Is What It Looks Like - hoag
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/07/the-invisible-images-coming-from-our-favorite-devices?cid=9453654
======
th3iedkid
Cool they measure using a modified android phone's sensor!Wish Faraday lived
to see these field lines for real just once!How about devices that measure and
use this field data to identify objects in real time to build a map around
one?I don't think ill be the first one to think of this but has someone else
done this before?

------
porker
Should you want to reduce the field entering your body, how would you go about
it? I learned about Faraday cages back in school, but you can't surround the
laptop with one of those and still use it... I believe medical devices have
shielding built-in, which I imagine is an earthed metal box, so earthing the
metal laptop case?

